# 2018 Ranger crew 1000 reverse chain?



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can convert to reverse gear instead of the chain upgrade? Also, any info on the turf mode delete would be awesome. Part numbers or best priced company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

